# Looking for advise about moving to abudhabi



## Raczag (Oct 27, 2021)

I live in the USA and have a job offer with a salary of 18000aed/month all inclusive.
We are a family of 4 2 adults and 2 kids in school age.
Will the salary be enough?
Please any advice will be helpful


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
welcome to the forum.
How old are your children and are you intending to send them to an American education system school?
Will your company provide or pay for your accommodation or your kids school fees - or is the 18,000 per month the total amount that you will receive and you need to pay everything from that?
What type of job will you be doing and will your wife/husband also be seeking employment?
Will you be looking to get 1 or 2 cars - or will you be using buses/taxis?
Are you looking to live in a villa or apartment?
Answers to above will help to assess your offer - which on first glance looks very low for a family of 4 coming from USA.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Raczag (Oct 27, 2021)

The 18000 includes everything 
The kids are 15 and 11
I will be looking just for one car and either an apt or a villa. 
Found fre Apts and villas for around 65000aed with electricity and water included. 
I am hoping my 15 years old gets some scholarship later when she is ready to go to college. 
My position is not a position that cannot be filled by others that's the reason the salary is on the low side but hoping I could make it work.
I will buy the car cash used one of course and will sell the one I have here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
What schools have you looked at for your kids to attend?
GEMS American Academy have fees that are around 74,000 per child - so this would not leave you with much money left out of your 18,000 per month salary.
I think you would really struggle on the salary that you mentioned - for a family of 4 from USA with two school aged kids.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Raczag (Oct 27, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> HI,
> What schools have you looked at for your kids to attend?
> GEMS American Academy have fees that are around 74,000 per child - so this would not leave you with much money left out of your 18,000 per month salary.
> I think you would really struggle on the salary that you mentioned - for a family of 4 from USA with two school aged kids.
> ...


Thank you for your response
I am hoping not to have them in gems schools. 
What the other schools you suggest will be good fit for them and closer to my salary?
Thank you again for spending time assisting others on this forum


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don’t think you will manage on this salary.
Cheers
Steve


----------

